# 29TH DECEMBER TESTERS????



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

*Hi Girls, anyone testing the 29th December?? I know emu is 
I hope we all get the best christmas present EVER, we all deserve it!!*

*    good luck everyone   *


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

eeekkk ME! Im testing 29th (day before my 40th birthday).  dreading it.  had so many BPNs and so much else go wrong this year. Anyway, going to be healthy over Xmas as Id worry otherwise.  Ive had a cold (first oe i 3 years) and that may have scuppered our chances anyway.  Nevercan tell.

OK have a grewt time ioevr Xmas if you can and chat on 28th/29th.

Sheena xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck sheena!!


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

HI Ladies,
I'm tesing on the 29th also.  I am so nervous.

Cna I ask if you have told the people you will be spending Christmas with?  We haven't and I'm a bit anxious about what to tell them.

Any suggestions

Thanks

Sinead


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi sinead

I'm a blabbermouth, I've told loads of people! Just find it easier than people not knowing!!

If you dont want to tell them anything then dont, if you are not having a drink then explain it away with anti biotics!

I am planning on having a couple of glasses of red wine tonight...its good for you!!


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya girls!

Me, me, ME!!! Im a 29th tester toooo!!!!!!!!!! Hoping and praying it will be BFP's all round  

kizzymouse - I totally agree, a glass of red wine can de-stress and relax you. My consultant said the odd boozy tipple will do no harm 

Sinead - Thats a tough one, you could just say you're hungover - works for me and then they'll def not be suspicious!! Im not an alcoholic (just felt i had to clarify that!!) 

Sheena - wouldn't a BFP be the best birthday present ever? It might be good luck for you. Try to stay positive honey 

So its nice to know we can all suffer together!!! Im determined to stay postive and happy - i can't be miserable over xmas 
Here goes with the happy dance for today
           

Lxx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I'll go with the hangover option.  I'm not a alcoholic but I have been known to have a couple of tipples on Christmas Eve.

I am so excited about it this time.  The odds are still crumby but I think because it is Christmas the telly is good enough to distract me, there are lots of nice things to eat without feeling guilty and I will be getting pressies, although the pressie I want is  .

I have been thinking about writing to Father Christmas for us ladies!!!  

Sinead


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hee Hee Lola, thanks for the happy dance!

I only managed one large glass of red wine, wot a light weight!

Never mind, been drinking green tea too for health benefits but red wine deffo tastes better!  

Kinda ruled out tho cos I had a bar of choc orange yum!  

Here's a wee dance for all us 29 ers!

*      GOOD LUCK GIRLIES!!!     *

      XXX


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think we'll tell the in laws (staying with them 24th - 29th) anything.  Ive been off booze since summer due to some medication I was on after scepticemia so they won't be surprised.  DH is showng signs of anxiety, poor thing. constant free- flowing anxiety  doesn't really ever go away and sometime he thinks he's going to have heart attack.  I think some drinkies will do him some good so Ive told him to go for it.

Thinking about you all Ok.  Im so gratefukl for the stregnth we are all giving eachother.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya girlies  

Is it just me, or does the 29th seem AGES away?!!!!! Anyway, might as well enjoy every sinlge minute with my precious embies. Ive had a pounding sore head since yesterday afternoon, prob stress related. Feeling good about BFP's for us all 

Sheena - Thats a good plan honey, no one will suspect a thing. Thats the prob with treatment, you make everyone suspicious that you're preggers, then go and get a BFN  But that won't happen this time   We'll all be fine, so nice to know that other people are going thru exactly the same.

kizzymouse - He he, loved the dance  Isn't it so annoying that all the things we're not allowed are all sooooooooo good. Booze , chocolate , and sex !!!

Sinead - Thinking of you too hun, been reading your diary 

Here's todays dance            
Lxx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey ladies 

Lola636 - I have had a headache also.  Lets hope it is good sign.  You're right though the 29th seems so long.  Thanks God for telly that's what I say - and FF of course!!!

Happy Dance
     

I need to ask a bit of disgusting question - Has anyone had any trouble going to the toilet ??
I haven't been in days then went earlier and there was a little blood when I wiped (TMI) So Sorry.  It's definitely not coming from the front so I'm not too panicked but I am a little concerned.

I'm so so sorry to ask this TMI question.  It's just that I don't know where else to go.

Thanks in advance ladies.

Sinead


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sinead,

Ive never experienced constipation but have heard other girls complaining of it. Cyclogest can cause it i think  Drink fresh orange juice or something like that. 

The things we go thru for a baby eh 

Lxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning Girlies!!

Yes, the 29th seems ages away!!

I feel so much better after having a great nights sleep last night, hadnt been sleeping very well  

Cyclogest is evil, it gives me sore boobs and makes me very windy  

Also I can get annoyed very easily   

Read a good tip in the diaries, use a mini tampon in the day time so you dont get the horrible leakage pessaries cause! Its great! 

Lets all try stay positive my lovlies


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Kizzymouse, Sheena and Lola636,

I hope you are positive today.  I have feeling that this will be a positive thread.

What a good tip about the tampon - It has been driving me crazy.

Lola - How is your headache?

Does anyone have any other symptoms?  Mine are a bit vague and could be because of PCOS, adhesions, constipation and the damn pessaries that I dare not to hope!!

Sinead


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Sinead, Kizzymouse and Sheena 

Well? I hope you guys are all doing well  The good news is that the headache has gone today HOOOORAY!! I feel so tired all the time, been having afternoon naps. Im not too sure if its just because im not doing a lot, and could be down to boredom.

Sinead - I agree that this will def be a postive thread  I reckon there will be 4 lovely     !!!!!!!!!!!!!! To answer your question about symptoms, as i said above just tiredness. I also had a few twinges on my left side today. Im not on cyclogest this time. If i was, id be writing a huge list of ailments to moan about!!!

Kizzymouse - Yip, im still managing to stay positive      Where abouts in Bonny Scotland are you?? We might be at the same clinic 

Sheena - Hope you're doing ok  Any symptoms to mention??

Well ladies, here's todays happy dance


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

morning girlies!!!

How are we all today?

Feeling a bit tired, and queasy this morning with a bit of a sore head!  Due to pessaries and not enough sleep I'd say!! Early night tonight for me!!

Dont really feel like I'm on  to be honest.

Trying not to think of it too much but its only day 5 I'm sure I'll be      by this time next week!!!

Had one glass of red wine last night and a couple of bits of chocolate!!

All in all feeling quite relaxed and happy for now 

*       LETS STAY POSITIVE TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!! BFP'S ALL ROUND FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!       *

    Good luck everyone xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lola,

Sorry meant to answer your question, how rude of me!!  I live in south west scotland, at Dumfries Fertility Clinic but if I have to have IVF then I'll be coming to Glasgow!!      to this iui working tho


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Ladies,
Hope we are all still positive today.  
I am slipping a bit I have to admit.  I don't really feel much at all this time.  A bit of a headache that has been on and off since ET, sore boobs from the pessaries.  I am thinking too much about it - which is strange because I am normally a scatter brain!  I need a happy dance:
              

Lola, I read your diary and I think you have been reading my mind - I would love to wake DH up Christmas morning with those wonderful words "I'm pregnant" but I am afraid that if I do one early and it is BFN, it will ruin the day whereas if we wait, we can still think I have a bean snuggling.
The thing is, my clinic tell you to test after 16 days, not 14 do the 25th would be day 12. 

What do you think ladies.  Tell me to do the right thing!!!!

Sinead


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sinead, if you test early it could mess with your head!! But then again its up to you chick, I'm not sure how early hcg shows up in pee  

Here's a happy dance for you!!!

           

I've felt quite crappy all day but tryig not to let it get me down!!         

good news....i went to dentist and my teeth are great, dont need anything done!!!!  

keep your chins up girls


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello girlies 

I see you are all holding up ok  Im glad im not the only one losing my mind  Its so strange being on the 2ww over Christmas - this could be the best or worst Christmas of my life  

Kizzymouse - Im in the West of Scotland too, nice isnt it?  Im sure you won't be coming to Glasgow, this IUI is going to give you a BFP!!!!! Good news that your gnashers are in good nic, nobody likes the nasty dentist  Hopefully your good karma will continue!!!!!    Sorry you're a bit down today, its hard to escape the odd crappy day on the 2ww. Hang in there 

Sinead - You and i could be twins. Been reading your diary and i spookily feel the same as you  About the Christmas day thing - i have spent a lot of time thinking about why people test early. Its pretty simple, its the thought of that lovely BFP a couple of days early. BUT, we don't give enough thought as to how we'll react to a BFN. The glimour of hope is what takes over  So what im saying is christmas or not - DO NOT TEST EARLY!!! I'll be sending the      to get you!!!! Ive had headaches and twinges. Who knows? Maybe its the effect of early pregnancy? 

Sheena - Hope you're coping ok. Thinking of you 

Well, i just have no idea if im pregnant. I keep reading diaries of people with BFP's and a rew of them just KNEW. This upsets me a bit, im not confident at all - ive no idea??!!! Only time will tell. Ive been busying about and haven't sat still - if i get a BFP, then Zita's advice is a load of crap (which i kinda think it is anyway ) Well, she's only guessing isn't she?

Okay, here's your dance ladies
            

Lxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

kizzymouse, meant to say i really appreciated the positive karma dance it made me laugh


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

ahhhhh Lola, lovely lovely happy dances. thanks for those.  

Doesn't get any easier does it girls.  Im sort of |Ok today but ONLY because my temps went up to 37.05c.  Skin itching like mad everywhere, esp after the morning shower, but I seem to have been getting that in most 2WWs these last 3 months or so .  too tired to bother to find out why.  Other than that, nothing much.  

Girl next to me at office today (who knows my history) shouted out ....

'does anyone know how to bring on labour? My friend is due on Xmas day and wants it earlier'      

so I just kept quiet ofcourse, then she turns to me and says 'Sheena, any ideas??'  ugh  i did my best not to get tears i eyes.  Ijust said Ive not been lucky enough to get that far yet. She's only 22 and as she hasn't been through this nightmare decade I have, I can;t expect her to understand .... i 'suppose.

Right, sofa beckons.  Really thinking about you all OK.  I had hospital appointments yesterday and just went to bed when got home.

Sheena xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## conny (Dec 17, 2006)

hi,
i test boxing day!!!!!!    i am feeling a little down.  had a lot of pains last nite. is my first time, so dont know if this is the norm


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone!!

Lola, where abouts in the west are you lovie?

Sheena, its crap having to put up with people going on about things which to us girlies are a big deal, you've got us lot and we're here for you if you wanna rant!!

Conny....aaaahh!! You are testing B4 us!...lucky thing! Good luck for boxing Day (its my mum's birthday!!)  

Sinead, I have thought about this and I would also say DONT TEST EARLY!!!  It might spoil your christmas day, and a neg on day 12 could be a pos on day 16!!

I am meant to wait 17 days but I told them straight out at clinic to sod that!! AF comes by day 16 if its coming! So she just smiled and said good luck hee hee 

    *HOPE WE ALL GET THE BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     *

Talk tomorrow gals


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

HI Girls,

you are probably right about the testing early thing - I don't want to ruin Christmas for us.  At the moment I am so without symptoms I think it could be over.  Anyway, it is too early to get down so I am just going to have loads of PMA to get me through and dreams do come true at Christmas so let hope   gives us all what we need.

Kizzymouse - Glad to hear the teeth are good.  Plenty of food for Christmas!!!!

Please let this be a Positive thread!!


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Well, we are getting closer every day that passes!   to us all!!!!!! Im feeling good today, went to visit my friend and her new ickle baby   girl . Awwww she is adorable and i got a lovely cuddle. Hoping to steal some babydust from her !!!!!!!!! That could be me soon? Just can't get my head around it. I've built a BFP up so much over the years and it now feels like trying to find the holy grail! I honestly don't think i'll ever believe it when it does happen 

Kizzy - I live near Glasgow so not too far from the clinic. Keep the orange vibes coming     Its def going to make us all get BFP's!!!!!!!!

Sinead - Im the exact same honey, i have no symptoms either. But its so early, you wouldn't have any signs yet anyway! HCG causes a lot of the symptoms and when you consider that there isn't even enough to show on a pregnancy test - there won't be enough to cause symptoms  And yes, dreams do come true at Christmas time  Im telling you, this IS a postive thread 

Sheena - Good news about your temp! Hopefully a good sign         

Conny - Good luck for the 26th - stay positive, not long now!!! 

Okay, you know what comes next
               

Lxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

can i join you?  

i had 2 gorgeous embies transfered on 14th (FET) so official test day is 30th (clinic like you to test 16dpt) but i guess i could sneak a day earlier to join you guys, if youll have me 

hi sheena, lola, kizzy, sinead 

feeling very postive about this cycle, all went so well at transfer that we saw them go in and it just made it more real  

love and sticky, christmassy babydust
Suzi xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello Suzi and welcome!! good luck hun  

Lola I know exactly what you mean, never having been pregnant you cant imagine actually BEING pregnant   !!!!!!!

To be honest, this might sound very  but I am terrified about getting either result on 29th!! 

Yes, its horrible getting a bfn ( i should know  ) but I'd be terrified getting a bfp too!! I'd be worrying constantly!! But would also be excited and v v v v happy! So I s'pose that cancels out the scary bits !! 

*SENDING YOU ALL LOTS OF POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND HOPE OUR CHRISTMAS DREAMS COME TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                      *


Thanks for the dance Lola, for some reason the dancing banana cracks me up!!


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

OK Girlies?

Lola, ahhhh baby-visiting.  You know I was advised that due to our animal instinct, the more time you spend very near and looking at small babies, the more your body prepares you for one yourself  so ... yep lots of baby dust sprinkled I hope.

im Ok today.  No real symptoms either way except temps staying up.  DH has spent day at his folks and they have a puppy so it sees to have given hin a bit of resbite from his anxiety symptoms.

Sheena xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Well I broke a thermometer at work and started crying...oops! 
silly me, stupid hormones. A week tomorrow it'll be over one way or another!!  

Hope you are all well


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya!!! 

Kizzy - Ah the thought of a BFP doesn't scare me at all  Id blinkin love it (my fave icon too!) I must admit, im feeling very emotional too  Don't even start me on Christams songs on the radio..................................
Anyway, im confident you're heading for a BFP hun - we all are!!!

Sheena - Wish that theory was true, but ive been a midwife for the past 5 years and it hasn't worked yet!!!!!!! 

Sinead - Hi petal. I see on your diary that you're having a down day  Don't worry, this'll cheer you up, TMI alert!! I have been co constipated, something i have never sufferred from  Im not even on cyclogest. Its def not through lack of veg, ive been living on the stuff!!! Anyway, when i go its just a malteser - VERY UNSATISFYING!!!!  Hope i don't get this through pregnancy!!! 

Suzi - Hi and welcome to the thread. I feel i should be getting the  pee stick police  on to you!!! He he he! I hope our humble thread helps (we're all getting BFP's by the way!!!)  

Feeling good guys! Confidence is high, repeat, confidence is high!!!!!!!!!     

         (since we love him so much kizzy!)

Lxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

the dancing bananna!!    he cheers me up!
Just feeling quite negative today, think it hasnt worked again, why should it eh!?

Getting hair done later that will cheer me up and its DP's birthday today bless him he's 40!  

I did a test to see if pregnyl jab is in system, it was neg so I suppose its gone, is that right? Got it a week past Wed, 10,000 iu?

Well at least I know when i test a week today it'll be a real result  

I still have a very strong feeling ivf is the route for me, sorry girls dont wanna be negative, but I think it will all work out fine for you girls cos I'm the only iui girl here


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

morning ladies

lola - thanks for the welcome and i love the positivity around this thread 

kizzy - dont give up yet sweetie, its too early to get a positive, think positive  

sheena - i hope your temps do what they are supposed to do to get your bfp ( i dont really understand them    ) glad you had you mind taken off the subject

sinead - my clinic say to test on 16dpt too but im gonna test with you guys on 15dpt, good luck honey  

i had a distraction day yesterday....had my friend and her boys come over in the morning (she has a 6 wk old, hes gorgeous!) and then went to another friends at night, certainly worked, the day went so quick! went to bed late last night (was watching the peter and jordan dvd free with ok!! ) and had these very strange feelings around my womb, like pulling sensations, heres hoping it was our babies snuggling in 

love to everyone on this very cold morning
Suzi xx


----------



## bebo (Dec 19, 2006)

hi kizzymouse,

im new to this site..but just want to wish you lots of luck for when you test..stay positive read my profile ive been through so much,but i never gave up hope even after so much heartache...keep your spirits up..i will pray for you...keep posted on how you get on

keeo smiling & god bless sending you lot of babydust....

                   

BEBO XXX


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I too test on the 29th.  I'm so anxious this month as I know we have got all the timings right this month.    etc etc
I'm so tempted to test on the 25th as I know it would be the best Pressie I could give my DP but then if its a   then it will ruin our day, so I'm going to refrain and wait till the 29th.

I just wanted to say that I wish you all the best of luck and I hope its all good news for you all and the dreaded   stays away   

Have a great xmas and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you all and for myself of course.   

Merry Christmas

    

Toni 
x x x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi toni

i think we have all considered testing on 25th but came to the same conclusion as you that if its a bfn then we will be gutted  good luck honey 

heres hoping all our dreams come true  

love
Suzi x


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey there 29ners,

Hope we are all well today.  
Kizzy - how is the hair?  I had mine done on Wednesday and it cheered me up no end.  Have you gone for anything radical??  It may take your mind off thinkgs with a pink bob!!!!   

I'm off to a friends house tonight for soem wine (tea) and a Chinese.  Can't wait for the food.  I have been thinking of chicken fried rice all day.  I would love prawn toast - is that allowed?  I will give it a miss until somebody tells me it is OK.

Lola.  Thanks for the laugh about the Maltesers!  It cracked me up although I hope I don't get any for Christmas.  I will fold over laughing.  I'm feeling a lot better today.  Thanks for your kind words.  How are you keeping?  Still positive I hope?

Do any of you ladies have back ache?  Mine is getting worse and I am hoping it isn't the dreaded   to ruin Christmas!

See you soon

Sinead


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi everyone 

WOW, our humble wee thread has got very busy   The more the merrier, lets keep positive 

Kizzy - Oh sweetie, don't let the mood slip  Of course you have every chance of acheiving your BFP next week. Anyaway, ive just had my hair done today and went for a radical new look  New year, new me  Happy birthday to hubby  I hope you are going to to do something nice together tonight. It will def take your mind off things. Stay positive - hope this helps      

Sinead - Glad you are feeling better today  A chinese meal always helps!! It looks like we've all been to the hairdressers recently  As for the backache, no i haven't had any. Heard a few people mention it though. I am still feeling very happy just now. I can't wait till Christmas and i'll deal with whatever comes later 

Suzi - I agree. As ive said LOTS and LOTS. No testing on Christmas day    Its far too early and will ruin the day. The romantic idea is very appealing but we will all stay strong 

Toni - Welcome to the thread    NO TESTING THE 25TH  . All good things come to those who wait 

Bebo - thanks for your words of wisdom 

Sheena - Thinking of you too, hope you're holding up ok.

Well, i def had sore boobs yesterday. Got all excited then realised i had a rather ill fitting bra on !!! Ive also had spinny room a couple of times - maybe cos i hadn't eaten anything?!

               

Lxx


----------



## Yikes! (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi there - the thread is brilliant and keeping us all positive - im testing on the 29th too and am so tempted to do it on christmas day but like everyone else dont want to be disappointed. Wish I wouldnt analyse every tiny feeling I get like headaches, pains, pulling sensations etc. 

Anyway lets all keep our fingers crossed and remain positive - we could all be nurturing our little ones already and not even know it! 

Yikes x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am another 29th December tester and praying we all get a positive.

Sending     to you all.


Love Emu


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Off to the in laws now for Xmas so incase Im not on line, thinking about you ALL OK.  Im not taking a preg test with me so NO WAY to test on Xmas Day!!!    Feeling gassy/queezy and dizzy but had a poor night's sleep. Wasn't anxious but had awful dream about my Dad suffering, and woke at 4am in a state.  Nevermind.  relax today.  Skin itching all over ike mad, again. happened last few cycles.

Sheena xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....hope you are all ok and loads of luck for the 29th......not long to go now  

Don't forget we also have the 2ww testers thread....i'll leave the link for you and you're very welcome to join the ladies chatting there too if you want:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76713.msg1033157#msg1033157

Love, luck and much Christmassy babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Lola thanks for pm honey, means a lot!
I dont feel quite so bad today thankfully!  

Hope you are all well this Christmas Eve!!


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Merry Christmas EVE 

I hope we are all well and surviving the 2ww over Christmas!!!!! Ive decided im going to have a yummy glass of champagne tomorrow with my Christmas dinner  I think we all deserve a wee day off, don't you?? 

I can feel the positivity on this thread slipping, so COME ON GIRLS STAY STRONG     Why shouldn't we get BFP's all round 

Kizzy - Glad you're feeling better. You have been one of the most inspiring people to me during this 2ww, so please hun, keep positive  Its not over until the HPT sings!!!!! I know you've made your mind up but ive seen that on this site before and people go on and get BFP's 

Sheena - I know you are away for Xmas, but im thinking of you and that lovely BFP for Friday 

Emu - Welcome to the thread. Another 29er Wow there's lots of us now    

Yikes - You are right, we could be nurturing our little ones right at this moment. How exciting Good luck 

Sinead C - You've been away for a couple of days. Hoping that you are ok, would be nice to know how you are doing?? Im thinking of you 

Suzi - How are you doing 

Toni - Thinking of you tooxxxx

Bebo - and you!!!!! 

Well, as usual, here's the positive dance for today
               

LXXX


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

lola

you are wonderful and so positive and yes my positivity was beginning to slip!

thanks for making me think 'i am pregnant' again

lots of love and hope you get your BFP on 29th
Suzi xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS and loads of positive vibes for the 29th   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lola you are so positive, wish some would rub off on me.......just cant imagine this working for me   I need a good  

but even worse af pains have started today, I wanna know NOW!!!! Its torture, I hate it!!

Had a glass of baileys after sunday lunch today yum!

I dont believe in deprivation of any kind!!!!

I've had everything thats naughty!!   

Cos i dont think its worth stressing myself over it, when hand on heart I dont believe its worked...sorry  

I am sending you all lots of positive vibes tho, one of us has to get lucky and hopefully more!!!


                


have a lovely christmas everyone xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Welcome to the 29th PUPO's ie pregnant until proven otherwise.

I am passing on the positive energy and joinging in the preggy dance

     

*      *

Love Emu


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I think I am getting some symptoms but so afraid to take them seriously, I have the bitter taste in my mouth the monstrous and tender bobbies but I keep questioning if they are all in my head then I remember I need to keep positive cos I know I am blessed.

The anxiety is starting to set in. 

Good luck everyone.

Love Emu.


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi ladies!!!!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas day! I hope that nobody caved in and tested yesterday . A lot of us were very tempted - go on, who did it
Well im pleased to report that i never. I still haven't bought a HPT. Well strictly that's not true. I have a First Response test but have read nightmare stories about false negatives and i couldn't handle that. So im going to get a Clearblue test for Thursday ( a day early i know) and im terrified . Its getting so close now that facing the dragon now seems like a very scary prospect.

Emu - Im the exactly the same as you. The anxiety is well and truly setting in  I also have symptoms but again im trying to not read into them!!! Trying to stay positive without being even more disappointed if its a BFN!! And you are right - we are blessed 

Kizzymouse - I have af pains too but   as yet! I was so tempted by a Baileys yesterday but didn't touch a drop of alcohol. I'll be mega annoyed if i get a BFN. I'd normally be getting stuck right in!! Not long now till Friday but I agree its pure torture hun. We will soon know either way and then we can all move on. You never know, you just might get a lovely surprise on Fri 

Lizzy B - Hope you had a lovely Christmas. Thank you for all your well wishes for the 29th.

Suzi T - I hope you have managed to keep up the positivity  Not long now.

Sinead C - How are you hun? Ive been thinking of you 

Ok girls, here it comes
            

Lxx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey my lovely 29th tester ladies,

Well it's a BFN for us again.  The witch arrived with gusto on Christmas Eve and was in full flow yesterday.  I didn't let it ruin our Christmas - I was ace at Singstar on the PS2!!

We have decided to move to CARE in the New Year to see if trying for blasto transfers will give us more hope.  But before then we are going to have a holiday - I will need to diet - I have been eating for 22!!!!!

I have also been thinking; I am not going to ruin what is precious to me now hoping for something that WILL happen.  I WILL be a Mum, but right now I am a wife and a very happy lucky wife.  My darling DH was so amazing yesterday and I want to be amazing back at him.  So I am going to concentrate on my baby, my DH baby for now until our lucky time happens.

God bless all my 29th tester friends and I will be still on this thread willing everybody on.  Let's hope you all get the results you deserve.

For all the people who sent me sticky vibes - back at ya!!!

 
And as always, our fab banana
         


Sinead


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I gave in girls sorry, just wanted to see if there would be a faintest of faintest lines, but of course there wasnt   as its too early.  Clinic always advise for iui 17 days but I told them I want to know b4 new years eve, so even testing 2 weeks later is early for me.

Sorry      Still dont think its worked, but have accepted fact, tempted to stop taking pessaries but better not just yet!!

good luck    

HUGS Sinead hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Coping OK girls?  Im still at in laws and trying to distract myself.  no real positive signs and temps were doiwn  a few notches yesterday but today back up.  boobs not as sore and no real sign of activity down there - no twinges etc.  never can tell though.  not anxious but i think that's just because im been through so much.  wsort of still happy to be alive and in better health.

been good - not tested.  didnt bring any tests with me so won't be testing til 29th for sure.

OK Sinead?  the very worst time to have a BFN  so glad you seem to be getting through it with DH  but keep chatting ey.

Thanks for the graphics Lola.  The little gggile it gives us really can't be underestimated.


keep well all of you.

Sheena xxxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya ladies

Sinead -   Im so sorry honey. I honestly thought that you would get a BFP this time. Maybe it will be 3rd time lucky for you and DH. You are being very stoical about your BFN but im sure you are devastated  Im so glad you are going to continue posting and sending well wishes. I will keep an eye on your progress!

Kizzy - Oh my scottish pal   You're pretty convinced now, aren't you? Sometimes you just KNOW. I think you are right to stay on the pessaries just in case. Please stay in touch. Will you be going down the IVF route now?? Might see you at the Glasgow clinics 

Sheena - You never tested either!!! Well done you! Im glad the positivity dance helps. We need more BFP's on this thread though - come on girls      

          

Lxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lola, I have a good feeling about you getting a bfp chick but not myself!!    

Yes will be referred for ivf, this year will count as one year on waiting list.
I am only doing one ivf tho ( and any fets that come from it) as I want to draw the line somewhere and dont want to be too old a mum!  

So I have af cramps and just think its gonna be bfn, but I will prob have to test fri,sat and sun if no af aaarrgggh!
If only I could actually wait til sunday it would be better but I cant this time, cos af usually turns up b4 I test and I wanna test first this time!!
I cant imagine it working, it hasnt last 3 times and all my cycles have been good. There's something not right in there, whether its my eggs, or womb lining or summat.  

I'm back at work, how crap!!  

Good luck everyone, Sheena you did well to not give in to temptation, must be harder with ivf as you girls are really farther on than me just having iui, when you get embryos put back you are technically pregnant!!
I am farther down reproductive chain!! So really I should be testing later but too impatient !!

Talk laters xxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Kizzy,

I certainly hope you are right about my BFP! There has been so many BFN's recently, im hoping i break the cycle and bring some   to the thread. I just can't wait any longer, its killing me. I need to know now so that i can move on either way. Only one more day - this time tomorrow i'll know one way or another. 

I also said that i would only do one treatment. Wait and see how you feel, because unless you are in the position, its hard to know what to do. In hindsight, i think i said that because i thought it would work first time! It sounds daft now of course  Keep an open mind.

Im having AF cramps too, and feel pre menstrual. No sign of bleeding yet though  Maybe at your follow up with the consultant you should discuss the possibility of further investigations to settle your mind 

Speak soon

Lx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

well santa has been and im so glad no of us gave in and tested on xmas day 

sinead - so sorry to read about the  showing up early and i really glad she didn't ruin your xmas, good luck for whatever you decide to do next  

kizzy - i hope you tested too early and you get a nice surprise on day17  

Sheena - gadl you have things to take you mind off things,  

lola - well honey, i hope your af cramps are your babies snuggling in, im also gonna test tmrw as i cant wait any longer , heres to us all getting our dream come true 

well, i was mrs super positive until today and my boobs stopped aching and they are no where near as big as they have been for the last 4 days (i looked like pammy anderson! )

lots of luck and sticky positive babydust coming your way
Suzi xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Sinead - Sorry to read that it was a BFN and I hope 2007 brings more positive news for you and DH.  


I get courage from you girls so please can we all wait till the 29th pretty please. Ireally have been taking it one day at a time and have been doing a critic of my bobbies too saying they dont look at big today but I know that is my trying to give up and not feel too dissapointed if it is not positive.

Dont test till Friday girls and let us support one another through this 48 hours or so. Here is the        to stop you.

Please stay positive.

Emu


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck for testing on friday ladies and that u all get BFP's!

Kate xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well I've been bad today and stopped taking pessaries.....I feel so crap tho, didnt sleep last night, head pounding, crying over nothing, my stomach was so sore I thought I was getting a bug, eeewww! Sure its PMT.

So I didnt take my pessary this morning, so sure its a bfn it wont matter now.

Lola, deffo only doing one ivf, I've done 4 iui's so think thats enuff in total!

I really dont want to do anymore at all the way I feel today, had to come in to work tho cos I'm the only one here at the mo  

Sorry for negativity but needed a rant cos I feel so poo  

Will talk to you all tomorrow, hope you all get bfp's


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

OMG IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just can't believe it, we are so happy to even have gotten this far. I know it early days, but im going to enjoy every minute 

Thank you for all your well wishes. My official test is tomorrow, i'll let you all know how it goes. Here's hoping my levels are good 

Lxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

lola - congrats honey, i knew you would get your BFP

well its a BFN for me and we are heartbroken, really hit me this time 

talk later
Suzi xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I told you LOLA!!! Congrats honey

Hugs suzi xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

congrats lola
wishing you a happy nine months                 

strawbs xxx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Lola,

I am so happy for you.  I knew you were pregnant - I don't know how.

Hope everything is good with you and you have lovely high HCG levels tomorrow.

Sinead


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Aw girls!!

Thanks for your all your messages 

Suzi T - I don't know what to say. I know exactly what you are going through hun  Be good to yourself and hopefully 2007 will bring you your BFP 

Kizzy - He he, you had a feeling, didn't you?? Im so glad you were right  I hope you are doing ok? Been reading your diary and i wish i could say something to help. Here's hoping that IVF brings you your baby. Fingers crossed and please keep in touch 

Stawbs - Thank you petal. Are you holding up ok??

Sinead C - I wish i had been as sure about my BFP as you guys were  Im still gutted that you didn't get a positive and i truly appreciate your well wishes 

Still on  

Lx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I guess the     did not do a good job eh.

Lola - Congratulations on your BFP and I wish you a smooth 8 months. We needed some positives and thank God that you came through. I just wished that the joy could have been all round.

Suzi - Sorry that its a BFN it really is quite dissapointing when it happens. I hope you are getting the support you need at this time. We are here for you and I am sending    . I do hope that your dreams come true in 2007.

7 more hours to go for me.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for me once again    

no more iui's for me.

dont know if I'm brave enough to do ivf!!

will fone clinic later.

I knew it was a bfn still its crap to be proved right!!  

good luck everyone else


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lola congrats on the BFP!

kizzymouse sorry for the BFN - have a think about trying IVF.

Kate xx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

I really don't know where to being with this post.  I did the official test this morning as I needed to do one for the clinics records.  AS you may know I had been given a day 16 test day.  Well I had had some bleeding on day 12 with some cronic pain which made me go to the toilet after 4 days (TMI I know).

Well the test today came back        .  I have done about 4 now and they all come back straight away - POSITIVE.

I have called the clinic and they said that it is fine because I had stopped bleeding after one day and haven't had a whisper since.

I am in so much shock.  My parents are here from Ireland and they are delighted.  DH has been on the internet all morning to clarify everything in his head.

I can't believe it.  Thank you ladies for your support when I thought it was a BFN, and it shows that a negative on day 12 can still be a positive on day 16!!!!

LOLA - you have a Bun in the Oven buddy honey!!!  How are you feeling?

Sinead


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Kizzy honey,

I have just seen your post.  I am so sorry for you honey.  My thoughts are with you.  I hope you are doing OK.

Sinead


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh mi God Lola and Sinead - I have goosebumps reading your posts.  Enjoy every single minute.  I got back late today from inlaws so missed the morning pee so NIT testing today.  Off to Wales for my 40th bday tomorrow so can't decide whether to test.  AF not here, but you all know the feelings ey - feels like it's on the way.  Im going to totally ignore signs today.  I hate going to loo though - it's like a mini drama every time I go.

I know I shouldn;t feed my curiosity, but Sinead and Lola, anything to report in these last few days that seemed slightly different Any clues that you were to have the BFP?


bye bye, and bug hugs fro everyone else.  Im so tired of all this but no way giving up.

Sheena xx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sinead,

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT, YOU GOT A   AFTER ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                                                             

Im sooooo pleased for you!!! I've got a bun in the oven buddy!! I see that your first scan is before mine, im being scanned the 18th January. To answer your question, i feel fine. My boobs are huge and sore and i feel bloated. I keep on having dizzy spells but im not complaining!! I see these all as good signs. How about you??

It just shows you that it ain't over till the HPT says!!!!    

Kizzy - Sorry hun, at least you can now move on 

Emu - Good luck for today 

Sheena - What a fantastic birthday pressie a BFP would be!!! Keep us posted and thank you for your well wishes 

Lxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sinead thats amazing, congrats honey!!!
Sheena here's hoping for you too   

I phoned clinic and as I expected she told me off for testing today, says it could be too early, and I've to wait a few more days see wot happens BUT I know af is coming, you just know  

I have to phone back when it arrives and they will send a letter of referral to Glasgow for ivf ( what a hassle, its 75 miles away!!). Waiting list is currently about 14-15 months, take off a year for iuis so it shouldnt be too long.  Bit scared tho  

She says to keep taking pessaries, one a day ( i didnt tell her I stopped taking them!) and keep fingers crossed it changes.

But I honestly think its over, no point in getting hopes up, just waiting on witch to arrive so I can draw a line under it.

I have said from first iui that I thought it would be ivf for me and I was right!!  

Take care and good luck for scans girls xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Unfortunately its a BFN for me. I'm so sad.

Emu


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sinead congrats on your BFP!

emu im so sorry for your BFN

Kate xx​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hugs to Emu, good luck for next tx tho hun  

Thinking of you Sheena    

Well still no AF for me, how annoying   Have done a test to day as planning on getting wrecked tonight so didnt want to take a chance....of course bfn, but its okay I'm not upset  
AF will arrive later ready for me going out no doubt!!

Have a good NYE wotever you girls are doing, I'm off to Leeds today for a big bash in town hall!!     
xxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Hiya girls, hope you are coping.

Our BFP ladies enjoyng the experience  

I can't bring myself to test.  Was staying at relatives for my 40th birthday and new year so only just home and decided my week will again be too weak to test till tomorrow.  Just excuses.  No AF and plenty of possible signs but also got a headache today and that's not usually good news.  Im 3-4 days late.

My bday was Ok - didn;t drink and stayed in background a bit but did smile alot and was good to see family but they are all so resigned to me not having kids that it is really annoying.  I want them to be fighting WITH me.  I was  looking after a 4 year old niece and one of my relative said 'wow you are great with kids'  as if for some reason I shouldn;t be because of my fertility problems?  Im probably just a bit touchy.

Girls - should I test? Im not at work tomorrow so may wait til then.  Mind you if it is a very very lucky BFP then I need to get an appoint with gynae asap as he says I need to have progesterone as soon as they embryo has implanted safely.  
#

Ok take care.
Sheena xxxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Ugh... I tested.  Not ideal  - not morning wee.  Bit got headache and so convinced that is bad news.

Im already 4 days late so should have just did it this morn.

Anyway ...got a   but very very feint.  I should be happy but I have suddenly got headache today and surely by 4 days passed test date, test stick should be stronger?  I used clearblue (not digital one tho).

Ive done a search on this site and there are laods of similar posts, but not sure what happened to all those people.  Anyone got a positive story for me to hold on to?

I feel so nervous.  I know the horrors of what might come.
Thanks
Sheena xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Sheena, Can't advise on test but a weak positive is better than a negative so hang in there. Really hope its a strong positive next time you test.   


Congratulations   

CG x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Up early, tested today and positive but still very feint (feinter than ystrday??)  So worried - nothing to do really I syppos except wait. Im wondering whether to book a gynae appoint to get some progesterone meds?  They suggested I try it if I get pregnant, but \I am doubting if I really am pregnant.  Gut instinct says yes - go and ask for some but Ill be gutted if he tells me Im not actually pregnant after all, or chemical preg or something.

Or should I just stay on sofa all day and wait for a stronger BFP?

Keep well girls.


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey there Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing OK regardless of the result.
the last couple of days have been a blur for me and DH.  My clinic don't confirm the HCG levels with a blood test so I have to wait until the 16th Jan for a scan to make sure everything is in order.  I have done a test everyday though and I am still knocked up.

Lola - How were your levels?


Sheena - A positive is a positive and if I were you I would book an appointment.  Let someone look after you!  

Sinead


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Sinead - thanks.
I called the clinic and thank goodness I did. my consultant is going abroad from tomorrow and this is his last day on for weeks.  His PA suggested I come in at 4pm today so that he can atleast write me a prescription for progesterone.


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya girls 

Sheena - I can totally understand your worry, but a positive is a positive. Fingers crossed that everything will be ok  You must be glad to know about your BFP after all those days of you chickening out!!!!!

Sinead - You are so like me its frightening! My clinic didn't do an HCG either (i assumed they would). I have a scan for the 18th and i will be 7 weeks and 2 days then. I haven't done any further tests, i know im pregnant. Can feel it all the time. Like you, i just hope and pray that everything is in order and then i can relax more and believe that this is really happening to me  Keep in touch.

Kizzy - Hope you are ok hun 

Lxx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Lola,

Have you posted in the Bun in the Oven section yet?  I am a bit scared I am tempting fate.  Should I wait until after the scan?

Sinead


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sinead, 

Yes, I just recently posted on the 'waiting for 1st scan' thread. I debated on whether to or not, but hey we might as well make the most of our pregnancies!! Lets enjoy every minute of being 5 weeks pregnant! 

Hope to see you there soon. We'll be due around the same time. My clinic said 4th September - what about you??

L


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Girls, loosing the pregnancy today despite starting progesterone last night.  Gutted and feeling weird in the head but as it is such an early loss Im hoping not to have the nightmare I had with the 4 month loss.

We can't see the light now - esp turning 40 the other day.  

Thanks for all your support during the 2WW.

Sheena xxx


----------

